#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Переиздали "Лотосовую сутру"!

## Дмитрий Комиссаров

Ура! Переиздали "Лотосовую сутру" в переводе с китайского Игнатовича! Очень красивая обложка, стоит около 800 рублей. Видел уже в 2 магазинах. В последний раз до этого она издавалась ограниченным тиражом. Сейчас - не знаю...

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А не поинтересовались - какое издательство? Тираж, переводчики и т.п.

... Может на dharma.ru появится?

----------


## До

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3696152/

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо! Нашел еще:

http://www.moscowbooks.ru/book.asp?id=390991

Как понимаю, это магазин "ООО Торговый Дом Книги «Москва»" - 780 р.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Вот "Саддхарма-пундарика-сутра" в переводе Игнатовича из нового издания:

http://slil.ru/25436086

 а также "Сутра неисчислимых смыслов" - оттуда же :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вот "Саддхарма-пундарика-сутра" в переводе Игнатовича из нового издания: http://slil.ru/25436086 а также "Сутра неисчислимых смыслов" - оттуда же


Интересно, что дата файла в архиве (25-01-07) гораздо старее чем книга была издана (примерно конец 2007).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Дак и перевод был сделан гораздо раньше. Есть еще из того же источника заметки Игнатовича о концепции Трех тел Будды в "Суварнапрабха-сутре". А-а, я сказал "из нового издания". Сорри, это описка :Smilie: . У меня-то нет никаких предпочтений в отношении переизданий :Smilie: . Наверное, мне недоступны какие-то тонкости, но я их презрел ввиду незначительности. А поделитесь - чем текст переиздания существенно отличается от того перевода Игнатовича, что я выложил?

----------


## До

> Вот "Саддхарма-пундарика-сутра" в переводе Игнатовича из *нового издания*: http://slil.ru/25436086


Это старое издание.




> а также "Сутра неисчислимых смыслов" - *оттуда же*


Это вообще перевод не Игнатовича, а Прокофьева.

Непонятно зачем обманывать народ.




> А-а, я сказал "из нового издания". Сорри, это описка.


А.

----------


## До

> А поделитесь - чем текст переиздания существенно отличается от того перевода Игнатовича, что я выложил?


Про это в предисловии С. Д. Серебряного ровно одно предложение - _вдова Игнатовича (В. В. Северская) отредактировала текст_. Зачем и как - видимо нам этого знать не нужно. При этом в начале предисловия он пишет своё мнение, что ещё не появилось в нашей стране исследователя способного продолжить самоотверженную работу Игнатовича над этим великим текстом. (При этом в одной из сносок к вступительной статье Серебрянного он например называет переводы Рис-Дэвидс переводами Рис-Дэвидса, хотя Рис-Дэвидс текстов не переводил, всё переводила Рис-Дэвидс.)

Так вот берём первое предложение:
В старом издании: Однажды Будда пребывал в городе царской обители2, на горе Гридхракута3 с собранием великих бхикшу4 числом двенадцать тысяч человек.
В новом издании: Однажды Будда пребывал на горе Гридхракута у Города Царской Обители1 вмете с великими бхикшу [числом] двенадцать тысяч человек.
Отличие очевидно в том, что раньше Будда пребывал _в_ городе, а теперь стал пребывать _возле_ города. Я думаю, это не стилистическая правка, а смысловая. Написание "города" с большой буквы что-то напоминает.

Второе предложение:
В статром: Все [они] были архаты5, прекратившие истечение [заблуждений]6, не имеющие заблуждений, обретшие благо для самих себя7, исчерпавшие все связи [с земным] существованием, обретшие свободу в мыслях. 
Новом: Все [они] были архаты, прекратившие впитывать "загрязнения"2 и не имеющие заблуждений, обретшие благо для самих себя3, прервавшие все связи с [земным] существованием4. Мысли [их] обрели свободу5.

Старая сноска про впитывание: 6 Истечение [заблуждений]. Незнание действительной картины мира обыкновенным человеком обусловливается действием его органов чувств и разума (т.е. оттуда "истекают [заблуждения]"). Архат прекращает "истечение [заблуждений]" в том смысле, что "информацию", получаемую им от органов чувств и разума, не считает истинной.

Новая статья в глоссарии про "впитывание загрязнений": ВПИТЫВАНИЕ "ЗАГРЯЗНЕНИЙ". Усвоение информации, воспринимаемой шестью "корнями" обыкновенных людей. С точки зрения буддийского учения (Прежде всего учения Малой Колесницы), такая информация является "загрязнением".

Это я так понимаю про ашравы/асавы, которые синоним клеш.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Это вообще перевод не Игнатовича, а Прокофьева.
> 
> Непонятно зачем обманывать народ.


Прости, народ, забыл упомянуть. А читать-то можно? :Smilie: )) Ничего? Или некошерно? :Smilie: )) Тогда объясните, почему... Не обижайтесь на смайлики, мне действительно интересно, потому что я несведущ в тонкостях переводов сутр.

----------


## До

> Тогда объясните, почему...


Обман неблагой поступок речи.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

На мой взгляд, русский язык перевода просто ужасен. Дикие выражения вроде "божественных проникновений", совершенно неоправданные санскритизмы вроде "коти наюта асамкхья". Хорошо еще, что в публикации появились "божественные силы", вместо "божественных ног" из первоначального перевода. Это не перевод "Лотосовой сутры" для буддистов, а технический калькированный перевод китайского перевода, сделанного Кумарадживой (некитайцем). Жаль, что результатом столь титанических усилий стал текст такого низкого качества. Можно только надеяться, что найдется человек, хорошо владеющий русским языком и хорошо понимающий Учение, сделающий на основе этого подстрочника текст, который будет живым словом Будды, а не просто экзотическим памятником китайской литературы.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Обман неблагой поступок речи.


Да я ж не о том спрашивал :Smilie: , а о качестве перевода. 

Впрочем, Игорь как-то понятливей оказался, что не удивительно :Smilie: . Игорь, а почему, на ваш взгляд, наблюдается такое плачевное состояние с переводами текстов сутр, которые люди читают уже более тысячи лет? То есть у нас в стране нет людей, хорошо понимающих это Учение? Ведь для этого, получается, нужно понимать язык оригинала. Или на английском тоже есть адекатная работа? Ну, тогда вообще непонятно - что, у нас нет людей, могущих понять правильно текст сутры на англ-м языке? 

Если на частные случаи (язык оригинала, англиский перевод) ответ "нет", то у нас в стране действительно нет людей, хорошо понимающих это Учение. А какой тогда смысл в переизданиях? 
(легко делаю скидку на то, что я чего-то не знаю в картине обстоятельств)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Чтобы получился хороший перевод, необходимо хорошее знание языка оригинала, практическое (а не академическое) понимание Учения, а также хорошее владение родным языком. Ну и мотивация немаловажна, чтобы перевод буддийских текстов действительно был буддийским. К сожалению, обычно встречается две крайности: с одной стороны, хорошее знание языка оригинала, сопровождающееся либо выхолощенным академизмом, либо же увлеченностью своими собственными философскими идеями по поводу буддизма; с другой стороны - энтузиазм неофитов, неподкрепленный хорошим образованием и обычно сопровождающийся ужасным русским языком. Увы, калиюга не позволяет объядинять в одном человеке все нужные качества.

На Западе с этим получше, все-таки западные переводчики имеют намного больше возможностей контактировать с учителями и общий уровень гуманитарного образования и культуры у западных буддистов (и не только буддистов) повыше, чем у наших. Много буддийских книг написано просто очень хорошим английским языком, есть буддийская культурная микросреда, напрочь у нас отсутствующая. Читать книги Чогьяма Трунгпы, например, просто наслаждение. Количество издаваемых книг несопоставимо с нашим. Буддизм серьезно изучается в университетах, причем преподают настоящие учителя с прекрасным традиционным образованием. Вдобавок есть конкуренция и развитие переводов - многие важнейшие сутры переведены на английский несколько раз, что не может не сказаться положительно на общем качестве. Мне, например, очень понравился перевод Вималакиртинирдеши, сделанный Турманом. На Западе, конечно, тоже калиюга, но не настолько. В русскоязычном пространстве нет ни монашеской сангхи, ни, насколько мне известно, учителей махаяны (тибетцев-ваджраянцев я не считаю, тем более, что сутры они как правило сами не изучают и не знают). Нет среды, нет и текстов. С ваджраяной в этом смысле чуть-чуть полегче, но с сутрами пока все довольно печально.

----------


## До

Игорь Берхин, это вы про старое издание 1998 года пишете?

----------


## Норбу

Слова Берхина это просто ващее... а кто делать будет правильно? Может лучше такие переводы не читать вообще? только испортит восприятие...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Игорь Берхин, это вы про старое издание 1998 года пишете?


Про старое, конечно. Если новое действительно привели в более удобочитаемый вид, могу только порадоваться.

----------


## dongen

Пожалуй, сутры Сердцем читать надо, проверяя опытом.
Даже правильные слова и переводы не откроют смысла. Хуэйнен проник в смысл Лотосовой сутры буквально прослушав несколько пассажей.

----------


## dongen

Игорь - хороший знаток английского и терминологии. 
Но если быть придирчивым, то понятие монаха - неверное истолкование бхикшу.
Сангха есть сангха, не существует чисто монашеской сангхи  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Ряд людей-практиков пережили довольно высокие взлёты духа и  от "старого" издания сутры. Проблема в умах практиков. Конечно, чем точнее и глубиннее перевод - тем лучше. Но сутра (даже в школе сутр) - это не описание событий, а инструмент настройки умов.  :Smilie: 
Пожалуй, товарищ и Практик Берхин, знает подходы учителей сутр, ну а тем более их умы.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> ... Может на dharma.ru появится?


У нас появилось: http://dharma.ru/details/447 (750 руб.)

----------


## Tiop

> Рис-Дэвидс переводами Рис-Дэвидса, хотя Рис-Дэвидс текстов не переводил, всё переводила Рис-Дэвидс.)


Очередной перл могучего исследователя древних текстов!  :Smilie:   Я буду их коллекционировать!  :Smilie:  И в коллекции уже не мало  :Smilie: . Отметьте хамский тон, обычный для него. Для лучшего понимания ситуации - ответьте на вопрос, почему такой перл был выдан  :Wink: 

*Dialogues of the Buddha*

Vol. I (1899, 1973, 1995), tr. T.W. Rhys Davids;
Vol. II (1910, 4th edn. 1989, 1995), tr. T.W. and Mrs C.A.F. Rhys Davids;
Vol. III (1921, 1991, 1995), tr. Mrs C.A.F. Rhys Davids)

http://palitext.com/

Третью часть также переводил Т. Рис Дэвидс вместе с К. Рис Дэвидс. Так сказано в титуле третьей части и в предисловии, где он благодарит её за помощь.

И это, конечно, не всё, что он переводил.




> Непонятно зачем обманывать народ.

----------


## До

> Очередной перл могучего исследователя древних текстов!   Я буду их коллекционировать!  И в коллекции уже не мало . Отметьте хамский тон, обычный для него. Для лучшего понимания ситуации - ответьте на вопрос, почему такой перл был выдан


1. Я никакой не "_могучий исследователь древних текстов_" и на такую роль не претендую. Может быть вы считаете, что у меня незаслуженно есть какой-то высокий статус или статус выше вашего - так вот его у меня нет. Я никто. Изучаю дхарму на общих основаниях. Если вы считаете, что лучше меня что-то понимаете в буддизме я только буду рад поучиться.
2. Тон не хамский, а ироничный.
3. Подавляющее большинство, что вы мне по ходу дискуссий на форуме выставляли как перл перлом считаете только вы один.
4. Перл был выдан на основании библиографии и биографии обоих Рис Дэвидсов.

Смотрите сами даже у вас:



> _Dialogues of the Buddha_
> *Vol. II* (1910, 4th edn. 1989, 1995), tr. T.W. *and* Mrs C.A.F. Rhys Davids;
> *Vol. III* (1921, 1991, 1995), *tr. Mrs C.A.F. Rhys Davids*)
> *Третью часть также переводил Т. Рис Дэвидс вместе с* К. Рис Дэвидс. Так сказано в титуле третьей части и в предисловии, где он благодарит её за помощь.И это, конечно, не всё, что он переводил.


Смотрите - про второй том цитата "_T.W. and Mrs C.A.F_.", а про третий так не говорится, там только "_Mrs C.A.F_.", а вы говорите "_третью часть также переводил Т. Рис Дэвидс вместе  К_.". Перл? Кому верить?

Библиографию я смотрел тут:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_William_Rhys_Davids
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carolin...ey_Rhys_Davids

Действительно на http://palitext.com/palitext/tran.htm T.W. указан переводчиком двух томов _Dialogues of the Buddha_, я этого не знал. Больше никаких книг он там переводчиком не указан, какие он еще книги *переводил* сам - я не знаю. Всегда считал, что переводила только его жена.



> И это, конечно, не всё, что он переводил.


Что-же он ещё переводил?




> Непонятно зачем обманывать народ.


Спасибо за поправку. Прошу вас воздержаться от "уличения" участников во "лжи" - ни у кого нет мотивации что-то искажать, давайте вместе изучать дхарму. Если кого-то оскорбило моё высказывание приношу свои извинения.

----------


## До

Чтоб окончательно обелить С. Д. Серебряного я посмотрел его сноску еще раз, там идет отсылка к книге "_Буддийские сутты. В переводе с пали проф. Рис-Дэвидсa... Рус. перев. и предисл. Н. И. Герасимова. М., 1900. c. 86_".
Под эту датировку подходит первый том _Dialogues of the Buddha, 3 volumes: 
Vol. I (1899, 1973, 1995), tr. T.W. Rhys Davids_.

Отвечая на свой вопрос из предыдущего поста - Милинда-паньху _он_ ещё переводил.

----------


## Alexandre

> На мой взгляд, русский язык перевода просто ужасен. Дикие выражения вроде "божественных проникновений", совершенно неоправданные санскритизмы вроде "коти наюта асамкхья". Хорошо еще, что в публикации появились "божественные силы", вместо "божественных ног" из первоначального перевода. Это не перевод "Лотосовой сутры" для буддистов, а технический калькированный перевод китайского перевода, сделанного Кумарадживой (некитайцем). Жаль, что результатом столь титанических усилий стал текст такого низкого качества. Можно только надеяться, что найдется человек, хорошо владеющий русским языком и хорошо понимающий Учение, сделающий на основе этого подстрочника текст, который будет живым словом Будды, а не просто экзотическим памятником китайской литературы.


(Спустя год...  :Smilie:  ) Кумараджива хоть китайцем не был, но прожил в Китае очень долго. Плюс к этому, там работал целый цех китайцев и все это серьезно спонсировалось правительством... в общем, по качеству явление без прецедетов и повторов.

----------

